# i'm shaunj66



## Sathya (Jun 13, 2021)

sorry friends, all this time I have been disguised as Sathya.
I just wanted to be able to talk to you guys more comfortably, using a new account.
After being undercover for so long, I guess I feel like I have to tell the truth.
i'm so sorry for this...


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 13, 2021)

Why didn't you replied when I politely asked you to get rid of @x65943  so I could continue with the Temper Tantrums comic?


----------



## slaphappygamer (Jun 13, 2021)

JuanMena said:


> Why didn't you replied when I politely asked you to get rid of @x65943  so I could continue with the Temper Tantrums comic?


You must’ve DMd the wrong account or maybe they have IP redirect. Those alts get me each time too.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 13, 2021)

slaphappygamer said:


> You must’ve DMd the wrong account or maybe they have IP redirect. Those alts get me each time too.


I don't know. Nobody has ever been so rude to me


----------



## slaphappygamer (Jun 13, 2021)

JuanMena said:


> I don't know. Nobody has ever been so rude to me


It’s all good. You’ll have another chance, but for now, you can create a masterpiece. Get your pencil ready. Let your emotions fly through your hands!


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 13, 2021)

slaphappygamer said:


> It’s all good. You’ll have another chance, but for now, you can create a masterpiece. Get your pencil ready. Let your emotions fly through your hands!


Everytime I do that I receive a Warning ಡ ͜ ʖ ಡ


----------



## slaphappygamer (Jun 13, 2021)

Fight fire with fire and use your alt. I won’t tell


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 13, 2021)

slaphappygamer said:


> Fight fire with fire and use your alt. I won’t tell


I don't have *an Alt.


----------



## BlazeMasterBM (Jun 13, 2021)

JuanMena said:


> I don't have sn Alt.


sure... me neither.... ha ha


----------



## AmandaRose (Jun 13, 2021)

Sathya said:


> sorry friends, all this time I have been disguised as Sathya.
> I just wanted to be able to talk to you guys more comfortably, using a new account.
> After being undercover for so long, I guess I feel like I have to tell the truth.
> i'm so sorry for this...


Well seen as how we are being honest it's only fair to tell everyone that I actually work for Nintendo and have been sent here to keep an eye on the temp. I am actually a 55 year old Japanese man called Oda Ryōma


----------



## Sathya (Jun 13, 2021)

my bad, i put this thread on eof. anyone will not take this thread seriously.
btw, i'm working here for KGB because Putin need some source code here. but it's secret


----------



## SG854 (Jun 13, 2021)

Sathya your English has gotten better

I guess you are shaunj66


----------



## Sathya (Jun 14, 2021)

SG854 said:


> Sathya your English has gotten better
> 
> I guess you are shaunj66


of course buddy


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jun 14, 2021)

AmandaRose said:


> Well seen as how we are being honest it's only fair to tell everyone that I actually work for Nintendo and have been sent here to keep an eye on the temp. I am actually a 55 year old Japanese man called Oda Ryōma


SHIT FUCK HIDE THE ROM HACKS AND FAN GAMES


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Jun 14, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> SHIT FUCK HIDE THE ROM HACKS AND FAN GAMES


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Jun 15, 2021)

Well I have a plot twist




if  we are being honest


I'm actually Satoshi Nakamoto


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Jun 15, 2021)

@shaunj66 can you verify?


----------

